
Slaves to speech suppression are masters of nothing - aard
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8114
======
pizzazzaro
You know, if we're gonna do that, "Honeypot" and "Honeynet" have to go. They
actually still mean things in parts of the English-speaking world that are
seriously racist.

Hey, if the author dislikes "master/slave" in computing, maybe s/he can get us
all to use "manager/employee". Functionally, there is very like literally when
things go as planned. Oh wait, nevermind, we dislike word-mincing.

Maybe server/client? No, that isnt always accurate.

Words change. Perhaps we'd prefer "Roman"/"Slav" dynamic? Oh wait, the Romans
took so many Slavs as slaves that their word for "people" became the Roman
word for "slave".

"Foundational" / "Associate" could work well. Like the way "associate" in a
law firm used to mean something. Now even the bagger on their first day at the
grocery store has "associate" on their tag.

I dont care. Just make sure it communicates heirarchical data as is necessary
to discern such in practicality.

------
tomlock
The author uses a lot of soft terms to delineate between "manners" and
"political correctness", but never makes a convincing argument about how to
identify when something falls in either camp.

You can be guaranteed that there are people who use the term political
correctness, that have a conception of its limits that you do not agree with.
Question is, how do we identify who has the right definition?

